# HELP,Are these honeybees swarming??



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

These r on our house,some came in the bathroom window,dh killed those...then it looked like a million swarming...he only sprayed the few inside and flushed them so no pics...didn't disturb them outside but said he's heard they do this when they move....don't want to spray if they're. Honeybees,what to do ?


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Also wanna say,never noticed them bf ,so r they moving in?
Clump is way smaller already..


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

they,re honey bees and they're moving in.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

What. Do i do?find a beekeeper that wants them?


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Theyre not aggressive while doing this?
I'm somewhat allergic...at least to yellow jackets


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

No, they are not aggressive at this time. They have nothing to protect - they are just moving into a new home and don't have any honey.

Sadly, these bees have just committed suicide. There is no way for them to build comb and get enough honey stored for them to survive the winter with you being in Ohio.

At this point, I'd be surprised if there is any beekeeper that would want these this late in the year.

I would suggest you watch what they are using as an entrance, and once they die over the winter, in early April close their entrance and get everything caulked up. They will eat through what little honey they do make and you won't have to worry about any mess from oozing honey.

But you will have to close up the entrance (and any other entrances) early next April, or you will end up with a new swarm moving in.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree that they will not be able to survive the winter. I do not see any advantage to waiting for them to winter kill. They will likely live long enough to build comb and set up housekeeping. That could be problematic inside of a house. I do not normally advocate killing honeybees, but if you can't find a local beekeeper that wants to try and combine them with one of their hives I'd go ahead and get rid of them.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Aww, how sad. Poor bees.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh no,thanks...


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Find your local bee keeper society and give them a call most of the time they will come remove the bees for free
if that fails call animal control or an extenuator


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As a bee keeper my self I would say since you already sprayed them to just finish the job I don't want to waste my time with a swarm that's been sprayed.

 Al


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> As a bee keeper my self I would say since you already sprayed them to just finish the job I don't want to waste my time with a swarm that's been sprayed.
> 
> Al


Only sprayed the few that came in the bathroom!


----------

